# And your eyes wides [widen] as you see the knife



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tinc aquesta frase en anglès: "And your eyes wides as you see the knife" i jo l'he traduïda de la manera següent: "I, en veure-la, els ulls se t'obren com a taronges" (he omès "la navalla" perquè tot just s'explicitava en la frase anterior...)

La meva pregunta és: trobeu que _obrir els ulls com a taronges_ expressa la sorpresa que sent el personatge en veure la navalla?

A veure què me'n dieu!

Merci!

_Title changed to include the original phrase in English.
Bevj - moderator_


----------



## Mei

Hola,

No sé en quin context parles però de ben segur que si algú em treu una navalla o se'm posen els ulls com taronges o arrenco a correr! Ens podries posar en situació?

Salut

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia, Mei!

Es tracta d'una executiva anomenada Amy que viatja en avió i en el seient del costat té un ciutadà pakistanès. Quan l'avió ja s'ha enlairat, l'Amy veu que aquest passatger du una navalla...

Doncs, res, això... Et sembla bé, doncs, la idea dels "ulls com a taronges" per "your eyes widen as you see the knife"? (està en segona persona perquè el productor li va explicant el paper que haurà de fer).

Mil gràcies!


----------



## Mei

Sí, a mi m'agrada però si vols, espera a veure què diuen els altres. 

Vagi bé!

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Ei Hola!
Jo crec que la traducció està de conya! Vaja, encertadíssima!

Fins ara!

Xerinola


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Osti! Doncs que bé!

Vos estim, al·lotets!

És que ja sabeu que a nosaltres traductors sempre ens envaeixen els dubtes i ens calen opinions alienes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> És que ja sabeu que a nosaltres traductors sempre ens envaeixen els dubtes i ens calen opinions alienes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A disposar, aquí ens trobaràs, 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

Ei, a mi també em sembla molt bé aquesta traducció que proposes, però, potser sóc una mica tiquis-miquis , però aquest _com *a*_ _taronges _em fa ballar el cap. Crec que és una comparació i que hauria de ser _com taronges_, sense la _a_... com ho veus?

Ara ho he buscat al diccionari:

_4 * fer uns ulls com unes taronges*  Obrir-los molt a causa d'una sorpresa, d'un moviment d'admiració._

...Però no ens soluciona res perquè davant d'un indeterminat no hi va la "a" de _com a_... 

Què hi dieu?


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Ara ho he buscat al diccionari:
> 
> _4 * fer uns ulls com unes taronges*  Obrir-los molt a causa d'una sorpresa, d'un moviment d'admiració._



Hola joveneta!

Jo sóc d'aquelles que si ho diu el diccionari va a missa...

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Betulina,

t'estimo!!! Tens tota la raó... Mira, se m'havia escapat tot i sabent la norma... Ai, ai, ai, és que no som perfectes!!!

M'encanta haver descobert aquest fòrum, per cert...


----------



## ampurdan

Hola, TraductoraPobleSec! Al principi, en llegir la teva traducció la he trobat molt bé, però com que tenia ganes de trobar alguna cosa a dir, he examinat l'expressió, d'acord amb la cita del diccionari de la Betulina i he pensat que no es diu "obrir-se els ulls com unes taronges", perquè en aquest cas, el primer terme de la comparació "obrir" fent referència al segon terme "taronges" dona com a resultat: "obrir taronges". Tècnicament, això vol dir que els ulls s'obririen com es pot obrir aquesta fruita, amb un ganivet. No sé si m'explico... És clar que ningú ho entendria així en un primer moment.

Així, agafant al peu de la lletra la cita del diccionari, una altra possibilitat seria: "en veure-la, fas uns ulls com unes taronges".

Per cert, creieu que és correcta l'expressió: "obrir els ulls com a plats"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Vaja! Ara si que em fas dubtar, empordanès!

El Diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia diu: *fer uns ulls com unes taronges* Obrir-los molt a causa d'una sorpresa, d'un moviment d'admiració. 

Llavors per què jo sempre he dit "obrir els ulls com taronges"... Ai... ai... ai... Com arribem a distorsionar les maneres de dir!!!

Merci de tota manera...


----------



## betulina

Doncs, pensant-hi bé, potser aquest "obrir" ve del castellà i genuïnament en català això també "es fa", com tantes altres coses! 

Això dels plats, Ampurdan, em fa l'efecte que deu ser una traducció literal del castellà "abrir los ojos como platos".

A mi també em sembla que la millor opció és "fas uns ulls com unes taronges".

Salut!


----------



## Xiscomx

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Tinc aquesta frase en anglès: "And your eyes wides as you see the knife" i jo l'he traduïda de la manera següent: "I, en veure-la, els ulls se t'obren com a taronges" (he omès "la navalla" perquè tot just s'explicitava en la frase anterior...)
> 
> La meva pregunta és: trobeu que _obrir els ulls com a taronges_ expressa la sorpresa que sent el personatge en veure la navalla?
> 
> A veure què me'n dieu!
> 
> Merci!


Sí, ho expressa de meravella, i en el meu carreró també hauríem pogut dir:
_*I et quedes amb els ulls fora del cap en veure-la*_, que vol dir que et quedes amb els ulls molt oberts per l'efecte de l'espant, o sigui: esglaiat.


----------

